# Offshore venice la



## CaptEddie (May 8, 2012)

Ill start off by saying it was freaking calm this weekend and I was loving it lol.  It can never ever be too calm in my opinion. I started out with a girls trip as one of guys sends his wife and her friends on a trip every year. Last years was cut short due to a lightning storm so this year we were due for good weather.  Before we even cleared the pass we were full up with pogies which is never a bad start.  Started rolling south and pulled up to jumping tunafish.  They wouldnt touch a popper but they would eat a livie.  The bite was fast at first but as the day moved on they shut down. We got six to about 65 pounds on the pogies.  We needed some ac at that point so I put out the mirrorlures and started dragging. We got one more doing that before the tuna started jumping again and my deckhand through a popper into them and had a nice marlin jump all over his frenzy popper.  It only jumped once and we had the fish within 20 feet of the boat for about 20 minutes but we just couldnt get enough pressure on him to get the fish close enough to bill. After about 35-40 minutes the marlin had enough fun and dumped my spinning reel straight down and popped the 80 pound leader.  No more tuna bites on the troll or chunk so north we headed for some bottom bouncing.  Only thing that produced was two stud scamps on the jig.

































On the next two days I had Doug Attaway and his group on my boat.  Pulled out the pass and had plenty of pogies again and started heading to my spot from the day before.  Pulled up to find 5 boats already there. Managed to pick up one there and a big hammerhead before I left and headed south. First rig was loaded up with porpoises and not much else so we moved on and at the next spot we saw a little more action.  The pogies werent doing so hot here so out went the chum and we got a decent fish on our first three drifts.  The bite stopped then but we kept trying and managed to pick up two more in the afternoon on frenzy 60 pound flourocarbon to end up with a total of six.  We headed north to aj land at that point and pretty quickly put a limit of six jacks in the boat on jigs.  



Day two with doug I made a move to the south to hopefully find some more active fish and we definitly did.  The first two pogies we threw in the water were crushed by 35 pound yf and we put 8-9 in the boat on live bait before they moved deep.  Got the chunk bait out and went to work then to put some more in the boat and I think we tripled up on our first drift with yf.  Put all three in the boat and got set up for one more drift when the man hit.  You cant always tell a yf is big at first and this one didnt appear to be until about 10 minutes into the fight and he was still digging.  We applied a little more heat and got the harness out and our guys went to work and about 35 minutes into the fight I stuck the gaff in a 142 pound yf that we got on a torsa 40 with 60 pound frenzy leader.



That ended our tuna fishing with 13 in the box.  The guys wanted to try for grouper and that produced zero grouper and 10 red snappers.































I had Mike Vales on his grady for the last day.  We started out by making pogies and that was not fun.  About the thrid cast of the morning I filled the net with pogies and also a 15 pound jack crevelle that had my new so tangled I couldnt even get the pogies out.  It took about 10 minutes to get the jack out and of course all my pogies were dead now so I had to keep casting.  Took me another 30 minutes to get a good net full and we showed up at the spot right as the live bait bite was ending.  We did pop 4 more in the boat real quick on the pogies before we had to switch to chum.  The bite was slower then the day before but we caught three more on chum before we put the big baits out to look for marlin.  Trolled around a couple more rigs with no luck before we started chunking again at a closer in rig and got two 60-80 pound yf as well as three more of the 30 pound variety.  We let one go for good luck and headed to the house with 11 yf in the box.


----------



## pstrahin (May 8, 2012)

I want some of that action!!


----------



## GAGE (May 8, 2012)

Those are my kind of seas, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (May 8, 2012)

We will not tell ya'll how much fun we had.......Sell the car, quit smoking, just save some cash and go, it's something you will never forget.


----------



## Les Miles (May 8, 2012)

Monster tuna. I bet that was exciting.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (May 8, 2012)

Who Dat, that was a monster tuna.......You can see our boat in the back ground in the photo with the BIIIIIIIIG tuna.


----------



## d-a (May 9, 2012)

Hey Ted(Keith), it was a pleasure meeting you. Next time we will get to fish on the same boat. I'm glad all of the Ga guys had a great time. 

d-a


----------



## Parker Phoenix (May 9, 2012)

Same here, I was the only red neck who didn't bring a jigging and popping rig. I found the captains rigs were more than well suited for catching some big tuna.....My freezer runneth over.....Thanks very much for the opportunity.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (May 9, 2012)

Guys that was a blast especially reeling in that 142lber.  I could not agree with Keith save your money and go.  I see doing this trip again at least once a year


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (May 9, 2012)

Parker Phoenix said:


> Same here, I was the only red neck who didn't bring a jigging and popping rig. I found the captains rigs were more than well suited for catching some big tuna.....My freezer runneth over.....Thanks very much for the opportunity.



Hey Keith wanna here a joke.....


----------



## Parker Phoenix (May 10, 2012)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> Hey Keith wanna here a joke.....



You owe me a keyboard cleaning.....


----------

